# Looking for free pigeons.



## Pakie (Dec 18, 2001)

Hello all:
I'm looking for free pigeons to start up my pigeon hobbie for my Grandkids
love to adopt any pigeons in the San Diego area.
looking foe Rollers, Tumblers, Fantails, Frillbacks, Modenas, White Kings, Red Cardinals, Jacobins, Swallows, Homers, Arkangels, Owls, etc,
If you have any to give away or sell cheap include shipping please let me know.
even out of state if permitted.
I live in the San Diego area. if you know of anyone please contact me.
at [email protected] or and [email protected]
Thanks
Rhea

It, very important I want to get my Grandkids involved. It's a very positive hobbie and it will teach them responsibilty, I'm on a fixed income so can,t afford a whole lot, but reasonable priced with shipping it would be well worth it.
Thanks again


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Pakie,

Why don't you e-mail my rescue partner, Bart, in Norco ([email protected])? There are almost always rescued pigeons .. some feral .. some AU/IF/NPA banded but unclaimed .. and some banded but no markings to trace the owner available for adoption. The birds that come in to me as rescues are kept at my place in Lake Forest until I am sure they are healthy or if they require veterinary attention. Once all is well, I take them out to Bart's where they live and are cared for until good homes are found.

Terry


----------



## upcd (Mar 12, 2005)

*Free Pigeons*

[email protected] (310)901-6247 is giving a pigeons. She in Long beach. Has 50-75 birds. Call her and set up an appointment.


----------

